# [SOLVED] Flashing a Biostar motherboard?



## lewislink (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, I have a Biostar T-Force 6100 AM2 motherboard and I am trying to flash the BIOS to the latest. I am not having success, I follwed the manula instructions precisely but it isn't working. here is what it says:

"1. Make a bootable floppy disk.
2. Download the Flash Utility “AWDFLASH.exe” from the Biostar
website: www.biostar.com.tw
3. Confirm motherboard model and download the respectively BIOS
from Biostar website.
4. Copy “AWDFLASH.exe” and respectively BIOS into floppy disk.
5. Insert the bootable disk into floppy drive and press Enter.
6. System will boot-up to DOS prompt.
7. Type “Awdflash xxxx.bf/sn/py/r” in DOS prompt.
(xxxx means BIOS name.)
8. System will update BIOS automatically and restart.
9. The BIOS has been recovered and will work properly."

I can get to the DOS prompt but when I type in:

Awdflash CR51A316.BST.bf/sn/py/r

Nothing but an error message saying invalid command and such. I am using a floppy to attempt the flash. I can't find the Biostar Awdflash utility either. I even typed in the search function the name but it found nothing at the Biostar Taiwan website. I attempted the use of an Asus version. I can't get to the American arm of Biostar, it won't load.

Any help would be appreciated. If any further info from me is needed, I'll gladly provide what I am able to.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Flashing a Biostar motherboard?*

Have you checked the driver disk that came with the motherboard for a copy of AWDFLASH.exe? It usually can be found on it under utilities. That may be your problem.


----------



## lewislink (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Flashing a Biostar motherboard?*

Yeah, checked it but no luck. However, the problem is solved. This is the first motherboard I've ever experienced that has a flash utility in the BIOS. I was successful flashing the BIOS to the latest and was pleased by how easy and reliable it all went. Very fast, too.


----------



## CyborgCop (Feb 11, 2009)

well I know this is a late reply and I have a biostar mobo like you. The manual incorrectly wrote the syntax for that command.. you have to type amdflash xxxxx.xx /x /x /x 

Any ideas for flashing one where I can't get to the bios. And am stuck with this method and everytime I try I get a message that says "FLASH ROM is Write Protected" 
Please make sure whether lockout jumpers is set to correct or not?


----------

